# Swiftwater class from Rocky Mountain Adventures?



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone taken a course from them and what is your opinion?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Haven't taken it from them, but Downstream Edge gets my vote. You should reach out to them, if Dan is still doing swr you might get a local class.

https://downstreamedge.wordpress.com/river-rescue-2/


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

The instructors teaching the course I am interested in are Campton and Young. Its through Rescue 3 International and its at RMA/Poudre.


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

When is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Campy Campton, RMA, and Rescue 3 are all good choices.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone know of any classes that happen earlier in the season? I'd love to take a class before the melt starts happening.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

It really depends what you are looking for. If you are a private boater and don't need the certification - which in rescue 3 is generally aimed, at best, at commercial rafters, and at worst firefighters and other "professional" rescue personnel. These courses are important but for the private boater the skills you really need to make life saving decisions with your crew on the river will likely not be covered. 

I am an instructor so I'm completely biased but these are the best courses for both private kayakers and rafters https://downstreamedge.wordpress.com/

Check out the "upcoming classes" side bar on the left for what we've got soon.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Sarge6531 said:


> When is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



Memorial Day weekend. Reason why I would like to take it because I would not have to miss work plus in-laws live on north fork of poudre. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

I took it many years ago and it was a good course. Not great compared to other courses now offered but very solid.


----------



## Mountainsandrivers (Mar 26, 2015)

I did it through RMA in 1996. Bill Dvorak and one of his guides were the instructors at the time. It was May and was raining/sleeting one of the days. We got to do a high tyrolean to pull a wrapped boat off a bridge. I thought it was a great hands on experience, but with any of it, you need to practice to keep it fresh. Memorable weekend for sure!


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

SBB:

I know a lot of people who take it through RMA and a lot of people have recommended it to me. I don't know exactly who teaches it, but I do know that RMA brings in an expert team from out of town. RMA handles logistics and the Contractors do the instructing.

As mentioned, many who have taken it have spoken very highly of it. Maybe more importantly, none of the broke raft guides who have paid for the class and gave up making money on Memorial Day Weekend have bitched that it wasn't worth the money or the time.

If you call them you will find Chris and Miranda to be very helpful and informative.

Good Luck. Tom


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Tom Martin is a sexy, sexy man. I can't wait to boat with him.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

twmartin said:


> SBB:
> 
> I know a lot of people who take it through RMA and a lot of people have recommended it to me. I don't know exactly who teaches it, but I do know that RMA brings in an expert team from out of town. RMA handles logistics and the Contractors do the instructing.
> 
> ...


Chris has been super helpful and set me up for the class memorial day weekend. 

Definitely not a broke raft guide either, haha.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Simpleman: be careful. I'm very easy!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Put deposit down on class over Memorial Day weekend. Anyone else taking this class? Super pumped for class and awesome crew over there at RMA. Super helpful and seem just as excited as I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

Campy and Eric are great.. i don't think you can go wrong with them. i have been on real rescues with them on the Ark. they are the real deal


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

zipbak said:


> Campy and Eric are great.. i don't think you can go wrong with them. i have been on real rescues with them on the Ark. they are the real deal



I have only heard good things about these too. Been looking forward to class for a few seasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## davebum (Jan 31, 2006)

*ACA Swiftwater Rescue Skills Course, Crested Butte/Gunnison*

If these dates work for you! Send me a message if you have any questions. 

I am teaching a ACA Swiftwater Rescue Skills course May 30-31 in Crested Butte/Gunnison If you want to expand on your rescue skills. 
ACA Swiftwater Rescue Skills course in Crested Butte/Gunnison, 
operated by Irwin Guides. For more information and to sign up: 
970-349-5430, [email protected]
Irwin Guides
Irwin Guides

Nothing builds confidence like developing your rescue skills! You can take this American Canoe Association (ACA) curriculum many places, Irwin Guides Swiftwater Rescue Course is designed to meet the needs of river paddlers and paddling instructors.
We’ll help you learn to read rivers carefully in order to identify hazards, develop rescue and prevention strategies and build a tool kit of skills to help you and your paddle partners manage risky situations. While using ropes, rescue vests and other tools of the trade, students and instructors take turns swimming through rough rapids and practicing techniques in a controlled environment which will help develop a rescue mindset and the hard skills needed for rescue. This may be the most valuable paddling class you’ll ever take!
Completion of the 2-day course entitles students to an ACA participation certificate, accepted by most river outfitters, kayak schools and outdoor programs. 
Who: Kayakers, rafters & whitewater canoeists 
What: A two-day class on the Gunnision River
Date & Time: May 30-May 31 Class runs 8am- 5pm both days. 
Cost: $199 for a two-day class.
Prerequisites: Class II boating skills

Irwin Guides
Irwin Guides


----------



## rollo88 (Mar 22, 2009)

*swiftwater*

Campy and Eric are both great guys and know there stuff when it comes to swiftwater rescue and rivers in general. Hopefully i can get the funds together to take there swiftwater course again this year.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Just took a swift water class on the poudre through RMA with Campy and Eric as instructors. Highly recommend both and class was awesome! Poudre was running good which made for some fun days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Just took a swift water class on the poudre through RMA with Campy and Eric as instructors. Highly recommend both and class was awesome! Poudre was running good which made for some fun days!


Curious what stretch you guys trained on?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

LongmontRafter said:


> Curious what stretch you guys trained on?



Picnic rock, bridges, and legacy park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Make sure it's not Bill Davorak's course. His staff was nice, but the guy himself was a real dick to everyone. I wouldn't recommend his course.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Outlaw said:


> Make sure it's not Bill Davorak's course. His staff was nice, but the guy himself was a real dick to everyone. I wouldn't recommend his course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Someone else said the same thing. I had Campy and Eric for instructors, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND those two. They where awesome and made for a fun 3 days.


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

Randaddy said:


> Campy Campton, RMA, and Rescue 3 are all good choices.


Campy's the real shit! Just don't ask him about his sixth toe. It's a sensitive subject.


----------



## HydroMatt (Jun 10, 2011)

Dvorak taught my course in 2012 at RMA. He was definitely a hard ass, but I learned a ton from him and I have thick skin. Serious topic and a lot of material to cover in 3-days, so I was good with his teaching style.


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

More props for the instructors. I know both and they know their shit. As someone said, the rescue 3 class is designed for firefighters/etc but it's a really good class and I'm sure eric/campy will cater it to boaters


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

eddie said:


> More props for the instructors. I know both and they know their shit. As someone said, the rescue 3 class is designed for firefighters/etc but it's a really good class and I'm sure eric/campy will cater it to boaters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



We where spilt pretty evenly with guides/personal boaters and agency. They definitely catered to both and encouraged us to ask questions and molded the class for our interest. Great duo with Eric more towards agency and Campy owning a rafting company. I wish I could take class yearly especially during high water on the poudre. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone know of any good SWR and ACA instructor courses coming up in June/July?
I'm wanting to try and nab a SWR and ACA cert this summer in hopes of starting a kayaking program at my school in the fall.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

jjeco5 said:


> Anyone know of any good SWR and ACA instructor courses coming up in June/July?
> I'm wanting to try and nab a SWR and ACA cert this summer in hopes of starting a kayaking program at my school in the fall.


I'm not sure what area you are looking in but I'm in the same "boat" 

I could make the end of May courses and would like to find a June or July course here in CO.


----------



## manelson (Aug 25, 2012)

A few of us took the SWR from RMOC this May. It was my first class but I thought it was good. They went over the course work in the morning, then we suited up and went to the river in the afternoon. The water work was done between Hecla Junction & Stone Bridge. They went over swimming, rope throwing, wading, live bait, unpinning, and other stuff. The instructors were helpful and fun to work with. Kudos to Tommy Gram & Kate Stepan. 
I would definitely take it from them again.


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Read_N_Run said:


> I'm not sure what area you are looking in but I'm in the same "boat"
> 
> I could make the end of May courses and would like to find a June or July course here in CO.


Yea I am looking for something in CO too


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the many kind words and recommendations. As always, great students make for great courses!

The days of Rescue 3 being viewed as 'agency specific' are long gone. Rescue 3 continues to set the standard with new techniques and a progressive curriculum including the new River Rescue Certifications (RRC and RRC-Pro).

Taking river rescue training for boaters to a new level, the 2-day River Rescue Certification (RRC) course is a hands-on, scenario-based rescue course designed specifically for whitewater boaters: kayakers, rafters, cat boaters, SUP paddlers, river boarders, and canoers. Students will receive internationally recognized certification through Rescue 3 International.

Additionally, the 3-day River Rescue Certification for the Professional (RRC-Pro) is a fast-paced, scenario-based rescue course designed to develop the ability to choose good actions when a river rescue is necessary. This hands-on and physical course focuses on quick reaction time and thorough understanding of options and resources.

This curriculum has been designed for individuals who spend a good portion of their lives on whitewater rivers in a professional capacity (specifically river guides and kayak instructors), or paddlers who already have a solid base of boating and basic rescue skills and are interested in working on the river in a professional capacity in the future.

Fire and SAR personnel should still take the NFPA-compliant Swiftwater Rescue Technician (SRT-1) course.

For those that are interested, Sawatch Rescue is offering a Rescue 3 International  SRT-1 / WRT course June 18-20 on the Arkansas River in Buena Vista.

We will be scheduling additional courses later in the season as well so feel free to contact us for course dates and more information. For questions, additional information or to reserve your space on a course, email us at [email protected] or call at 970-368-3255 

Please contact us to register or if you have any questions!

Sawatch Rescue 
(Campy and Eric)


----------

